# pickens county bear taken in November



## rmcatcher (Mar 16, 2010)

I got this bear this past november.  It was my first bear.  Being a south ga boy, i was tickled!!!  the day before, i saw a sow and a cub from the same tree. i found several bear beds last year.  finding their beds was neat to me. being new to bear hunting, just seeing their tracks was almost magical. I still cant get over how good the meat tastes.  I wished i could have had him weighed but i couldnt find any scales.  the game warden judged him to be 275 - 300 lbs.  not too shaby for my first one.  

check out the product placement on the bumper!!!!


----------



## xhunterx (Mar 16, 2010)

congratulations, nice bear


----------



## blackbear (Mar 16, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2010)

What did you have done with the pelt?


----------



## Cottontail (Mar 16, 2010)

Man thats a great bear.


----------



## coondog96 (Mar 16, 2010)

rmcatcher said:


> I got this bear this past november.  It was my first bear.  Being a south ga boy, i was tickled!!!  the day before, i saw a sow and a cub from the same tree. i found several bear beds last year.  finding their beds was neat to me. being new to bear hunting, just seeing their tracks was almost magical. I still cant get over how good the meat tastes.  I wished i could have had him weighed but i couldnt find any scales.  the game warden judged him to be 275 - 300 lbs.  not too shaby for my first one.
> 
> check out the product placement on the bumper!!!!



where abouts in pickens did get this beast i also hunt in pickens and seen plenty of bear before the season but when season started didn't see a dang thing


----------



## secondseason (Mar 16, 2010)

We sure have them up here.  Congratulations!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Mar 17, 2010)

nice bear congrads


----------



## rmcatcher (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks guys!!  

gobbleinwoods i regret to even say this.  I was going to get a rug done by a taxidermist.  I had no idea that noone does that around here.  I wouldve thought that anyone who does taxidermy woldv had no problem with the pelt.  When i heard the price tag of near $1500, i nearly fell out.  The guy said he could do a full body for $800, but the rug would be twice that.  i still find it hard to believe.  so i went home to cape it out myself and attempt a home tanning job.  well.....  below freezing weather, a stiff bear and 3 am combined to create a botched bear skin.  i hated it but i just scrapped the remains.  I cut the head and the paws off.  I plan on getting it european mounted.  maybe a black skull with white teeth.  im not sure how it will turn out but thats the plan.  the claws will be on some sort of necklace.  i know the bear was good but could not see spending the $$$ on a rug.  too broke right now.  

coondog i got it off the west side of Henderson mountain.  oops!!!!  there ive done gone and let it out.  here everybody comes to hunt henderson mountain.  there will be a line clear to 575 waiting to get in.   haha  jk


----------



## Studawg170 (Mar 17, 2010)

I think I saw that bear in a petting zoo last year...


----------



## mshipman (Mar 17, 2010)

rmcatcher said:


> thanks guys!!
> 
> gobbleinwoods i regret to even say this. I was going to get a rug done by a taxidermist. I had no idea that noone does that around here. I wouldve thought that anyone who does taxidermy woldv had no problem with the pelt. When i heard the price tag of near $1500, i nearly fell out. The guy said he could do a full body for $800, but the rug would be twice that. i still find it hard to believe. so i went home to cape it out myself and attempt a home tanning job. well..... below freezing weather, a stiff bear and 3 am combined to create a botched bear skin. i hated it but i just scrapped the remains. I cut the head and the paws off. I plan on getting it european mounted. maybe a black skull with white teeth. im not sure how it will turn out but thats the plan. the claws will be on some sort of necklace. i know the bear was good but could not see spending the $$$ on a rug. too broke right now.
> 
> coondog i got it off the west side of Henderson mountain. oops!!!! there ive done gone and let it out. here everybody comes to hunt henderson mountain. there will be a line clear to 575 waiting to get in. haha jk


Those prices seem backwards to me. I do allot of bears rugs and full mounts. My full mounts are probably double rugs. A comercial tan is the way to go on bears.

By the way that is a very nice bear


----------



## rmcatcher (Mar 18, 2010)

Studawg170 said:


> I think I saw that bear in a petting zoo last year...




i hear your trash!!!! you pipe down down flatlander!!!!


----------



## rmcatcher (Mar 18, 2010)

mshipman i would loved to have gotten in touch with you.  the prices he gave me for a commercial tan was 170 per linear foot.  my bear was over 6 ft and with his charges on the fleshing out and the shipping fees It was near $1500.  I had a figure in mind around $500 that $1500 price tag was just too far out of my league.


----------



## mshipman (Mar 18, 2010)

I get $175. per ft (nose to base of tail) on a finished rug. Thats tanning head mounted and rugging. That size range I wouldn't think it would be much over 6' unless it was really long and skinny. A raw skin will measure a good bit more that the carcase or a tanned skin. If I don't have the whole bear I measure the streatch taned skin.


----------



## rmcatcher (Mar 18, 2010)

i measured wrong.....  i measurd from nose to end of leg with him stretched.....  oops!!!!   you know how we stretch thoes stories!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2010)

mshipman said:


> I get $175. per ft (nose to base of tail) on a finished rug. Thats tanning head mounted and rugging. That size range I wouldn't think it would be much over 6' unless it was really long and skinny. A raw skin will measure a good bit more that the carcase or a tanned skin. If I don't have the whole bear I measure the streatch taned skin.



Double felted?


----------



## coondog96 (Mar 18, 2010)

rmcatcher said:


> thanks guys!!
> 
> gobbleinwoods i regret to even say this.  I was going to get a rug done by a taxidermist.  I had no idea that noone does that around here.  I wouldve thought that anyone who does taxidermy woldv had no problem with the pelt.  When i heard the price tag of near $1500, i nearly fell out.  The guy said he could do a full body for $800, but the rug would be twice that.  i still find it hard to believe.  so i went home to cape it out myself and attempt a home tanning job.  well.....  below freezing weather, a stiff bear and 3 am combined to create a botched bear skin.  i hated it but i just scrapped the remains.  I cut the head and the paws off.  I plan on getting it european mounted.  maybe a black skull with white teeth.  im not sure how it will turn out but thats the plan.  the claws will be on some sort of necklace.  i know the bear was good but could not see spending the $$$ on a rug.  too broke right now.
> 
> coondog i got it off the west side of Henderson mountain.  oops!!!!  there ive done gone and let it out.  here everybody comes to hunt henderson mountain.  there will be a line clear to 575 waiting to get in.   haha  jk



i asked because i hunt right over in that area( henderson mtn hunting club) and seen several good ones there but like i said when season opened it was like they had read the regs. themselves and disappeared......POOF GONE


----------



## Jarred (Mar 18, 2010)

nice bear


----------



## mshipman (Mar 18, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Double felted?


 yes double felted machine sewn, padding and a hand sewn liner


----------



## rmcatcher (Mar 18, 2010)

coondog that was off of that club.  near the dry pond gate.  funny!!!!  nice to meet ya.  there are so many ppl that hunt that club its hard to know everyone.  im not sure if you ever saw me but i drive a red ford f150 and usually have a 4 wheeler on the back


----------



## coondog96 (Mar 19, 2010)

rmcatcher said:


> coondog that was off of that club.  near the dry pond gate.  funny!!!!  nice to meet ya.  there are so many ppl that hunt that club its hard to know everyone.  im not sure if you ever saw me but i drive a red ford f150 and usually have a 4 wheeler on the back



prob. have seen you but you are right there are alot of peeps on that club.i drive a blk jeep cherokee and hunt closer to the old cabin up were we had our pic nic if you went.killed three deer , one coyote and a whole lot of time this year.maybe we will run into each other sometime.i'll be there opening morning of turkey season hope to get my first turkey.   wendell


----------



## jordan9805 (Mar 19, 2010)

Great bear!


----------



## brandonsc (Apr 17, 2010)

thats a good bear i live off salem church and dad seen one last summer that would proabably 450 walking through the back yard but never came around in hunting season


----------



## sheriffandy (Jan 21, 2012)

rmcatcher said:


> I got this bear this past november.  It was my first bear.  Being a south ga boy, i was tickled!!!  the day before, i saw a sow and a cub from the same tree. i found several bear beds last year.  finding their beds was neat to me. being new to bear hunting, just seeing their tracks was almost magical. I still cant get over how good the meat tastes.  I wished i could have had him weighed but i couldnt find any scales.  the game warden judged him to be 275 - 300 lbs.  not too shaby for my first one.
> 
> check out the product placement on the bumper!!!!


nice


----------



## brandonsc (Jan 21, 2012)

rmcatcher said:


> I got this bear this past november.  It was my first bear.  Being a south ga boy, i was tickled!!!  the day before, i saw a sow and a cub from the same tree. i found several bear beds last year.  finding their beds was neat to me. being new to bear hunting, just seeing their tracks was almost magical. I still cant get over how good the meat tastes.  I wished i could have had him weighed but i couldnt find any scales.  the game warden judged him to be 275 - 300 lbs.  not too shaby for my first one.
> 
> check out the product placement on the bumper!!!!




Did you ever have the bear measured for P&Y/B&C? If so what'd he score?


----------



## Etter2 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow, $175 per foot is ridiculous!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Feb 3, 2012)

great bear congrads


----------



## huntaholic (Feb 3, 2012)

*Nice !!!*

Congrats !!!


----------

